

Good Programming - mudge
http://nickmudge.info/?post=95

======
raju
"is similar to how things are done in their new favorite programming
language."

I disagree. IMO there is benefit to thinking and writing in the "java way" or
the "ruby way". The language itself imposes certain restrictions, and managing
those constraints is part of the programmers way of thinking. Further, the
langauge imposes a certain thought process, functional, OO which mandate that
"good" code written in that language follow those, if not for the programmer
but for anyone having to read and manage that code base.

Yes, there are some fundamental rules that you can follow like code reuse,
abstraction etc that apply across the board, but ignoring the language and
platform you are on is a recipe for disaster.

Simplifying an intricate process like programming like this is problematic.
Every line of code is the result of several considerations, the problem space,
the technologies being used, the language itself, design patterns, efficiency,
testability .. I mean the list goes on. I wish there was a simple recipe as
described in the article, but then we, as programmers, would be punching time
cards in and out rather than treating the process as art than science.

